# Disneyland Paris New Years Eve 2010



## esperelda

Not sure if I'm in the right place for this query but here goes....
I'm looking for something 'different' to do on New Years Eve and I want to get away for a few days after Xmas and I thought maybe there would be a firework display at Disney Paris. If I've picked up correctly we could stay in the car park at Disney overnight for a couple of nights for 20 euros a night. 
Can anyone confirm this? Would we need to book anything in advance or just turn up? Would we need to buy a 2 day ticket to cover the New Years Eve? 
The other option was a restaurant perhaps in Le Torquet but I'm worried that they would all be booked up in advance.
If anyone has any ideas I would be grateful!


----------



## Skar

Can't help with the Disney aspect but if you want a restaurant in France on New years Eve, I would certainly suggest booking now.


----------



## A37

No need to book anything, just turn up. If you're looking to stay for a couple of nights, an annual pass might work out cheaper, as parking is free.

I understand that Carrefour are selling discounted Disneyland Paris tickets at the moment 
http://www.spectacles.carrefour.fr/...-TOURDIS11.htm?prevsearch=1873107969164127108
I'm not sure how the offer works or if you can buy the tickets in-store, my French isn't up to the task unfortunately... maybe someone else can answer ??


----------



## Raf

You just turn up. Parking for motorhomes is 20 euros per night but free if you have an annual pass. There are 3 different annual pass options. The top one basically gives you 365 day access to both parks and the other two have blackout days (days when you cannot visit). You buy the annual passes from the park. You have to pay your days entry fee but this is deducted against the cost of your annual pass. 

I bought 5 annual dream (365 day access) passes in October and intend on spending Xmas there. The cost was 199 euros per person but because we were a family of 5 we were entitled to a discount and the passes cost around 160 euro each. Definitly worth it for me as we spent 6 nights there so saved 100 euro in parking.


----------



## esperelda

Thanks for the info, very interesting. Is it just for children? or is it worth going for adults only?


----------



## IanA

That sounds like a good deal - what do you get for your 20 euros - in terms of facilities? How far from the park are you - I remember a long walk from car park to gates.
Thanx


----------



## Raf

For your20 euros you get use of the coach drivers toilets and showers (dont know if they are open this time of the year) and facilities for waste water/ toilet emptying. The walk from motorhome parking to park is roughly 10 minutes on a travelator. And i would definitly recommend disney for adults. I think i enjoy it more than the kids.


----------



## esperelda

Now maybe I'm missing something here but I can't find anywhere on the net to buy these annual passes! The deal from Carrefour doesn't seem to be any cheaper thant the price advertised on the DLRP site which seems a bit strange. 
Where do people get them from? do you all get them at the door?? ie on Disney Paris itself.


----------



## A37

As UK residents we are unable to buy Annual Passes online, you have to buy a day ticket on the gate, then visit Guest services to upgrade to the Annual Pass (get photos taken etc)

Just checked the carrefour website, prices have gone up since I posted the link 8O 
Annual Dream passes were 139e, now 199e, same as DLP.
Our next visit is gonna cost a couple of hundred euros extra


----------



## esperelda

Thanks for the info, I'll stop looking in that case!


----------



## Hezbez

I'm sure Tesco are doing Disney tickets for clubcard points.


----------

